# Virtual pipe organ software



## Dorsetmike

Has anybody had experience with Grande Orgue (GO), Hauptwerk or other VPO software?

I used GO a few years ago, lost it when the PC crashed and didn't load it on the replacement, so this morning decided to (free) download the latest version and some sample sets; found a new French site with a load of sample sets including some Cavaille Coll organs among ohers, also some cinema and electronic organs, Hammond B3 among others, plus some other instruments, Harpsichords, Clavecins, and a few wind instruments, any of which could be used on the virtual organ in place of pipe samples/stops.

Initial aim will be to try and do the John Stanley sonatas as Harpsichord and flute (unless I can find some Theorbo samples).

As a matter of interest I don't play any instrument, I "play" my virtual instrument(s) via MIDI files generated by Finalé notation software; download scores from IMSLP enter into Finalé, edit if needed, then output as MIDI to GO, save as MP3.

(keeps me occupied!)


----------



## Carol Rein

Hauptwerk is amazing, the best out there! but you need a special MIDI interface like this:









Otherwise you won't be able to manage all the features it has.

Of course you can make your DIY one like this:


----------



## Dorsetmike

This is an example of what can be done with the Grand Orgue software using harpsichord and flute sample sets a Corelli sonata

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m3zvukw7jz1al16/corson2.mp3?dl=0


----------

